# Knocking/Clunking in Cold Weather



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD. The last twice when I have gone out in the motorhome in very cold weather it has started normally but as soon as I start to move there is a knocking/clunking which sounds as if it might be coming from the front wheels/axle? Each time the noise disappeared after about two miles and did not repeat on the return journey a few days later. Each time the vehicle had been standing for a few weeks. Can anyone tell me what it is, if there is any way of avoiding it, and will I do harm to the vehicle to drive it whilst it is knocking? I would be so grateful for your suggestions before I take it to my local garage and possibly forking out money when I don't need to.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

could be that the tyre's have to regain there shape after standing in the same place for a while,more noticeable after standing in cold weather?
is it a knocking or a sort of bumping as you are going along???


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Do you have plastic wheel trims fitted?

Often these will creak and groan when you first move off, especially when cold and if the wheel has been standing in one fixed position for a while.

Try removing the trims before moving off and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could it be a rat who lives in your engine when you're at home ? After 2 miles or so it is silent because stunned. He takes some time to recover so he is not active on the return journey but is back to normal next time you go out .

I suggest, next time you hear the knocking that you stop and let him out before he is stunned into silence again.

G :wink:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Could it be a rat who lives in your engine when you're at home ? After 2 miles or so it is silent because stunned. He takes some time to recover so he is not active on the return journey but is back to normal next time you go out .
> 
> I suggest, next time you hear the knocking that you stop and let him out before he is stunned into silence again.
> 
> G :wink:


She is asking about knocking not (rat)tling.
viator


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

viator said:


> He is asking about knocking not (rat)tling.
> viator


Ouch!

  

G


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My cars front anti-roll bar doesn't like the cold weather. The rubber bushes go hard and large bumps make it 'clunk' for the first few hundred yards.????


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Knocking/clunking in cold weather*

Ours knocked and clunked in the winter the first year we had it, then we were told to leave the handbrake off and chock it as the brakes were sticking. No more Ks and Cs since.
Vita


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Funnily enough mine did this when I picked it up a couple of hours ago. It had been standing since 4th Jan when we were last out in it. Could not decide what it was. One of the thoughts I had was the water/slush being chucked up by the wheels hitting the underside.


Derek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its a FIAT. 


I thought it was my brakes.

Dave P


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I used to have a Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD Hymer and mine also used to do this, I took it to the Fiat garage and they re packed the Front CV (Constant Velocity) Joints with grease, They told me that from new sometimes the grease is either not enough or too stiff in cold weather till it gets warmer with running, Don't know about all that but it did the trick, As it was a new one it was done free on warranty

It got louder as I turned a corner and it was like a metallic cracking.

Les


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. No rats hitching a ride as far as I know! Don't think its the tyres as it sounds too 'heavy metal' a noise for that. All snow and ice gone from here now so not that. I left handbrake off after it happened the first time as I thought it might be brakes but it still seemed to 'stick' before it started moving. I think I will just try it again in a few days and see what happens. At least no-one so far has said whatever you do don't drive it another inch or it will blow up so fingers crossed. And by the way it is 'she' not 'he' that is asking. I try not to be too girlie about these things and can do minor things myself. e.g. windscreen washer also not working today and managed to take it off, clean out the green and black slime in it, put it back and hey presto working again. So now you can see the limit of my technical know-how 
:-(


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Saddle Tramp. Your reply sounds exactly like my problem. If it is a lack of grease in the CV joints will it do any harm to run it as it is if the noise stops in a couple of miles when it has warmed up?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I was told that it would eventually wear out the ball bearing cage if I didn't get it seen to, That was when I first enquired, From what I understand (I was very inquisitive) there are 2 joints one on each side of the engine/drive shaft and they are joints that enable your vehicle to be driven even when turning a corner, and that was why it was louder when turning, They said that there is a rubber "Gaiter" around the joint and all that it entailed was moving the rubber back out of the way and re packing with grease, But I am sure it is not that simple.

Les


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dances-With-Dogs said:


> Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD. The last twice when I have gone out in the motorhome in very cold weather it has started normally but as soon as I start to move there is a knocking/clunking which sounds as if it might be coming from the front wheels/axle? Each time the noise disappeared after about two miles and did not repeat on the return journey a few days later. Each time the vehicle had been standing for a few weeks. Can anyone tell me what it is, if there is any way of avoiding it, and will I do harm to the vehicle to drive it whilst it is knocking? I would be so grateful for your suggestions before I take it to my local garage and possibly forking out money when I don't need to.


Think you will find this time of year its the salt off the roads it causes surface rust on the brake discs causing the pads to stick and grind a bit, it wears off after a few brake applications. Do you get a clunk when you first move off? best way I found is to rinse them carefully after each journey with a jet wash or just use a hose pipe to be safe, there are seals in there :roll:


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Doubt its the discs. That would just be one clunk when pulling away. I think it sounds like the CV joints. If its worse when turning corners then def. CV joints.


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

*CV joints*



AberdeenAngus said:


> Doubt its the discs. That would just be one clunk when pulling away. I think it sounds like the CV joints. If its worse when turning corners then def. CV joints.


CV joints will click when turning left or right (especially under pressure) depending on which one has failed but will not stop after 2 miles or during warmer weather.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: CV joints*



Newto said:


> AberdeenAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt its the discs. That would just be one clunk when pulling away. I think it sounds like the CV joints. If its worse when turning corners then def. CV joints.
> ...


When mine did just that they told me it was because the grease was warming up and spreading, When they repacked mine it certainly cured it anyway no matter what it was.


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm tending to think it might be the cv joints as when I leave my parking position I have to turn a tight left hand circle to get out and the noise is much worse when I am doing that than when going forward straight.


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dances-With-Dogs said:


> I'm tending to think it might be the cv joints as when I leave my parking position I have to turn a tight left hand circle to get out and the noise is much worse when I am doing that than when going forward straight.


Yes now you mention the problem is when turning I would tend to agree with you I would get the CV joints checked sooner rather than later it may be a split boot leading to a loss of grease the joint may be ok.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a similar problem with the same chassis on a previous van. It was worse when turning at low speed and as I recall it was something to do with the universal joints. However, I was told that it was not a problem and would go away, which it did.

Have a word with Fiat agents Essanjay 01202 683608 (Steve or Mike) who I'm sure will give you good advice on this.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Dances With Dogs,
Apologies, now edited with gender change.
viator


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I may have been leading you all up the garden path as it were. My friend's husband listened to the noise yesterday and says it is the power steering! Says probably just needs the fluid and filter changing as probably been in there since new. Says ok to carry on driving with it as it is and noise will probably disappear in warmer weather and to leave it for the time being and wait and see.


----------

